# Rear-facing 20 month old gets car sick ... your thoughts?



## Hokulele (Mar 2, 2005)

I was fully committed to keeping DD rear-facing as long as possible. She's 20 months old, and about 23 pounds right now. So legally she can be forward facing, just I know it is safer to be rear-facing.

She gets car sick and I really think turning her forward facing would alleviate that motion sickness. She's thrown up in the car about three times now - so not THAT often but since she can't talk I really don't know how often she's feeling awful and just doesn't puke. (And let me tell you, cleaning vomit from a car seat is no picnic).

So what are your thoughts? Am I a terrible delinquent mother if I turn her to forward facing now? Or am I a bad mommy because I haven't already turned her around???


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Part of carsickness can come from feeling motion and not seeing motion. If she's in the middle of the car, I'd first try moving her to one side or the other so she can see out the window at things moving past.


----------



## Hokulele (Mar 2, 2005)

She's already on the side of the car (we have two kiddos so that's the only way we fit). But I don't think she can see too well out the side because she's in a Britax Boulevard, with the big wingie things on the headrest. Safe, but not conducive to seeing out.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)




----------



## ajmommy (Jul 13, 2009)

I have a 3 1/2 year old DD that gets carsick very easily. Unfortunetly, RF vs. FF made really no difference. All I can do is play a game looking for things outside with her to keep her looking outside, and if we're going further than 30 min away, a dose of Gravol with hopes she'll outgrow this someday. Would you be able to turn her back RF if FF doesn't help?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Have you tried a different rfing angle?


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

FFing vs. RFing made no difference for my brother and sister who also were terribly car sick for years. It's tough, but be prepared for nothing to change when you do FF her. Could you remove the head restraint so she could see better out the back window? Or like Dahlia suggested, change the angle of the seat?

You are certainly not a bad mommy for not turning her, or for wanting her to not be sick! You have a rough situation to sort out.


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

THat was the main reason I switched my son about that age. Until then he never got sick (we travel at least 1-2 times a month on 10 h road trips) I found once he could start watching outside theat was when he became sick. From the point I turned him....he has never been car sick again.


----------



## Norabella (Mar 14, 2008)

I would try some natural anti-nausea remedies before compromising safety. The best one I know is ginger--either dried/crystallized ginger, or strong ginger ale (Reed's was the brand my mom got for us, it is all natural but I don't think organic, don't know how much that matters to you). I still get motion sick as an adult in some situations, and ginger really helps.


----------



## somegirl99 (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norabella* 
I would try some natural anti-nausea remedies before compromising safety. The best one I know is ginger--either dried/crystallized ginger, or strong ginger ale (Reed's was the brand my mom got for us, it is all natural but I don't think organic, don't know how much that matters to you). I still get motion sick as an adult in some situations, and ginger really helps.











One of my dogs gets quite carsick and we live in the middle of lots of twisty mountain roads. Giving her some crystallized ginger beforehand makes a huge difference.


----------



## Adventuredad (Apr 23, 2008)

Kids being car sick is unusual but does occur. FF can sometimes make a difference although I have met others who turn from FF to RF and carsickness stopped....

Can you install car seat more upright? THis usually make a difference.


----------

